# Here they are! My trip to the flying high wild bird sanctuary Australia. Photo's here



## LynandIndigo

*Hi Everyone!! I had the best birthday gift ever going to the flying high bird sanctuary. This was the best day some parrots were in cages but the rest were free under a big avaiy. There were 3000 parrots but i didn't see them all as they hide in the trees but i did see a lot of parrots in cages and out free i had them sitting on my shoulder to. I don't think i saw 3000 parrots that is why i am going back again..As promised here are some photo's i have a few to post. I thought i'd share my best day ever. I thought i'd share a few photo's with you ill add some more tomorrow. I plan on going back to this wonderful bird Sanctuary before Christmas I just loved it. My mother even loved it and so did her friends. Oh by the way the address and phone number on the card is fine to post here had permission.*



First time with the Macaws on me was a bit scared at first.


A bit easier with them.


Mum made friends with a Eclectus Parrot


Mum's friend says i'm keeping an eye on you.


Aww I love you.


The Eclectus Parrot gave me a scare when he jumped on my back no poops on me i hope.




Rest time.


Mum making friends.


Cockatoo's


A little friend made himself comfortable on my arm.


Waiting for treats.


My first time with the Macaw's








this photo i was scared when they first got on me.












Mum and Peter made friends.


Kisses for Peter.

















I had one of these parrots when i was a kid.


Aww they are going.




Can i give you a kiss.


Eclectus parrot on my head.




I didn't no which way he was climbing.


I can see you where are you hiding.


Awww!!! I am so shy now.


This parrot is a lot bigger than Indi i am use to a little budgie on my shoulder.


Can i jump on you.


I see you.








Resting time.








Budgies.




Black Swans.


Emu resting.


Kangaroo's 




Mum making friends with the Emu.


Budgies Home.




Hello i think i am stuck.
















I made friends with the macaws. They are a huge bird with big feet.


----------



## aluz

Oh Lyn, I'm so happy you had such a wonderful time on the bird sanctuary, those pictures are beautiful. 
The dark green Eclectus parrot is very friendly and he really loves to be on people's heads! I love that picture of the Eclectus spreading its wings while on your mother's head! 
Thank you so much for sharing these precious photos of your big day spent at the sanctuary.


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> Oh Lyn, I'm so happy you had such a wonderful time on the bird sanctuary, those pictures are beautiful.
> The dark green Eclectus parrot is very friendly and he really loves to be on people's heads! I love that picture of the Eclectus spreading its wings while on your mother's head!
> Thank you so much for sharing these precious photos of your big day spent at the sanctuary.


*Thank you Aluz. The bird sanctuary was fantastic. We were greeted by a cockatoo that said hello and waved his foot i tried to get a video of it but he was to quick and stopped when i had the camera ready so i didn't get that most of the parrots talk. Glad you liked the photo's.*


----------



## AnimalKaperz

They are such stunning  birds! Those macaws in particular! I can see why you look worried in the first couple of pics! 

The quakers are gorgeous too .... they all are!!!


----------



## AnimalKaperz

AND .... that Golden Pheasant  ... who on EARTH could possibly kill and eat such a stunning animal, hey?


----------



## LynandIndigo

AnimalKaperz said:


> They are such stunning  birds! Those macaws in particular! I can see why you look worried in the first couple of pics!
> 
> The quakers are gorgeous too .... they all are!!!


Thanks Lynda. Yes I was a little worried to start with but then it got a bit easy once I new there big beaks weren't going to bite me. Glad you liked the photos.


----------



## LynandIndigo

AnimalKaperz said:


> AND .... that Golden Pheasant  ... who on EARTH could possibly kill and eat such a stunning animal, hey?


You are so right Lynda they are beautiful.


----------



## PoukieBear

Amazing pictures!! All of the birds are beautiful. 
I honestly don't think I'd have the guts to have two macaws on me at the same time. Those beaks freak me out!

I have a soft spot for Sun Conures. I just LOVE those colours. One day, I will own one.


----------



## BudgieSweet

Wonderful pictures! It looks like everyone had a great time!!


----------



## LynandIndigo

PoukieBear said:


> Amazing pictures!! All of the birds are beautiful.
> I honestly don't think I'd have the guts to have two macaws on me at the same time. Those beaks freak me out!
> 
> I have a soft spot for Sun Conures. I just LOVE those colours. One day, I will own one.


Michelle I wasn't expecting the to Macaws to sit on me either he said one would come on and then slowly the other one would come on. A bit scary at first it was exciting to have them on me. I have never held these birds before. I am going back there again. I loved it. Glad you liked the photos.


----------



## LynandIndigo

BudgieSweet said:


> Wonderful pictures! It looks like everyone had a great time!!


Thank you and yes we had a fantastic time. Glad you liked the photos.


----------



## Jo Ann

*Here*

Hi, Lyn,

What a great adventure.!!! The trip is a wonderful Birthday gift. Great pics to remember the wonder of the experience. Thanks for sharing. I loved the golden pheasant. Blessings, :budgie:Jo Ann


----------



## Impeckable

What a fantastic place, I would be in my elements there amongst the birds, I don't blame you for going back, really glad you posted the photo's Lyn, thanks for letting us share your wonderful experience


----------



## Budgiekeet

What a great place that was that you got to go to for your birthday. I would love to go to a place like that. One of the zoos here has all the birds but you cannot interact with them like you were. Looks like you guys had a great time getting close with the parrots. The pictures were all awesome.

On the picture labeled "can I jump on you" who is speaking you or the bird ha-ha!


----------



## woodsy

You lucky Gal what a treat, I can see that visit to the bird's would make a wonderful day. Glad it was rewarding and good fun for all of you. Beautiful pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kate C

Wonderful pictures Lyn. I am so glad you had a great day. So many beautiful birds to be able to interact with. Of course the Alexandrine is my particular favourite. Might be just a big green bird but such a lovely nature.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jo Ann said:


> Hi, Lyn,
> 
> What a great adventure.!!! The trip is a wonderful Birthday gift. Great pics to remember the wonder of the experience. Thanks for sharing. I loved the golden pheasant. Blessings, :budgie:Jo Ann


Thank you JoAnn I did have a great experience I am going back there again sometime. It is half of an hours drive from Bundaberg.



Impeckable said:


> What a fantastic place, I would be in my elements there amongst the birds, I don't blame you for going back, really glad you posted the photo's Lyn, thanks for letting us share your wonderful experience


Thank you pete yes I am going back again before Xmas you can look this up on Facebook to check it out more.



Budgiekeet said:


> What a great place that was that you got to go to for your birthday. I would love to go to a place like that. One of the zoos here has all the birds but you cannot interact with them like you were. Looks like you guys had a great time getting close with the parrots. The pictures were all awesome.
> 
> On the picture labeled "can I jump on you" who is speaking you or the bird ha-ha!


Thank you Rick. If you ever come to Bundaberg we will take you to this place so you can see the wonderful birds. Ill check out the photo where it says can I jump on you.



woodsy said:


> You lucky Gal what a treat, I can see that visit to the bird's would make a wonderful day. Glad it was rewarding and good fun for all of you. Beautiful pictures thanks for sharing.


Thank you. It was like being in a store where you have so many things to see but I had so many parrots to see it was fantastic.



Kate C said:


> Wonderful pictures Lyn. I am so glad you had a great day. So many beautiful birds to be able to interact with. Of course the Alexandrine is my particular favourite. Might be just a big green bird but such a lovely nature.


Thank you Kate. There were so many birds or see but I didn't see them all. Next time I'll spend a day there looking around you can have something to eat and drink there as well the cassia weary was up the back and I couldn't get a photo of him he was in with the emus etc. I didn't go to close to the huge kangaroos.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Wow! What great pictures, Lyn. It looks like you had a super time and the birds are just simply GORGEOUS!! Thanks for sharing your lovely day with us. :wave:*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Wow! What great pictures, Lyn. It looks like you had a super time and the birds are just simply GORGEOUS!! Thanks for sharing your lovely day with us. :wave:*


Thank you Deb. If you come to Bundaberg I'll take you there. It is breeding season they have breeding boxes there for them to breed and one parrot thought we were a bird and fell in love with us it was funny... I just had a wonderful time. You can check this out on Facebook. I do have a little video. Deb you would love the cockatoo as when we came in he waved to us with his foot and said hello I couldn't get it on video he was to quick.


----------



## kwatson

Wow Lyn, your so lucky I would love to be able to visit the bird sanctuary..too bad I don't live in Australia lol, the pictures are wonderful,I ecspecially love the first pic with the macaws they are absolutely amazing birds, and I can't blame you for being wary they have huge beaks..the picture with the electus with your mom (the awww I love you one) is precious,my favorite bird besides budgies is the umbrella cockatoo, one day I hope to have one, thank you so much for sharing the pics with us and I hope you get to go back very soon and see the birds you didn't get to see this time. and it was great that you got to share this very special birthday gift with your mom,I hope you had an amazing birthday you deserve it


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*Wow those birds are gorgeous!!! What a wonderful place to visit *


----------



## LynandIndigo

kwatson said:


> Wow Lyn, your so lucky I would love to be able to visit the bird sanctuary..too bad I don't live in Australia lol, the pictures are wonderful,I ecspecially love the first pic with the macaws they are absolutely amazing birds, and I can't blame you for being wary they have huge beaks..the picture with the electus with your mom (the awww I love you one) is precious,my favorite bird besides budgies is the umbrella cockatoo, one day I hope to have one, thank you so much for sharing the pics with us and I hope you get to go back very soon and see the birds you didn't get to see this time. and it was great that you got to share this very special birthday gift with your mom,I hope you had an amazing birthday you deserve it


Thank you Kim. Glad you liked the photos.yes I'll be going back again.



BirdCrazyJill said:


> *Wow those birds are gorgeous!!! What a wonderful place to visit *


Thank you Jill.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Thank you Everyone.


----------



## jean20057

These birds are just gorgeous. I wish they had showing like that around me. I would go daily, lol. Wonderful pics Lyn! Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## LynandIndigo

jean20057 said:


> These birds are just gorgeous. I wish they had showing like that around me. I would go daily, lol. Wonderful pics Lyn! Thanks so much for sharing


Thank you Kristen.


----------



## PrincipePio

Lyn, I'm so happy that you had such a wonderful time at the parrot park! It looks awesome, and I love your photos!

My favorites are of the sun conures, one of my favorite birds ever. They are so beautiful!

Also, I've never seen an emu, so that was so cool! Thanks for sharing


----------



## AisysAviary

Thx for sharing your adventure with all of us. My favourites were the macaws but I adore sun conures, I have one of my own  :budge:


----------



## LynandIndigo

AisysAviary said:


> Thx for sharing your adventure with all of us. My favourites were the macaws but I adore sun conures, I have one of my own  :budge:


Thank you Aislin I had the best day ever. It was a wonderful experience to have the Macaws on me.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Thank you for your kind comments.


----------



## Mystic Budgie

Suppose u had a really good time. Did u know that when i went on holiday to Dawlish Devon,They had Black Swans there too. Now i wish i lived in Australia now...


----------



## LynandIndigo

Mystic Budgie said:


> Suppose u had a really good time. Did u know that when i went on holiday to Dawlish Devon,They had Black Swans there too. Now i wish i lived in Australia now...


Thank you Libby. Yes I had a fantastic time maybe one day you may get to Australia for a holiday to see these parrots.


----------



## Jonah

Wow....what beautiful birds, and your pictures are very good. Looks like a very wonderful little trip Lyn. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## LynandIndigo

jonah said:


> Wow....what beautiful birds, and your pictures are very good. Looks like a very wonderful little trip Lyn. Thanks for sharing...


Your Welcome Randy. Glad you liked my trip to see the parrots and animals.


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

Wow, what amazing photos, Lyn!!

I love those macaws - wouldn't like to be at the wrong end of those beaks though 

I'm glad you enjoyed your birthday treat so much. I can see why you did. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Frankie'sFriend said:


> Wow, what amazing photos, Lyn!!
> 
> I love those macaws - wouldn't like to be at the wrong end of those beaks though
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed your birthday treat so much. I can see why you did. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Madonna. I was a bit worried about the macaws beaks had two of them on me but when I got over the glitters I was fine they didn't bite me. Glad you liked my trip photos.


----------



## Mikey Did It

Oh Lyn!!! thanks so much for sharing. I would LOVE to go there! What a wonderful experience. I'm 'with you' about being afraid to have macaws on me. Maybe when I was much younger and didn't know any better - but I've heard so many horror stories (in fairness; mostly about the large cockatoos). Owners having serious facial injuries from a large hookbill just having a bad moment and lashing out. These birds must be 'tried and true' for such public exposure every day. Was there a handler nearby? Just curious about how not only the public, but the birds, are protected from well-intentioned visitors that may not be as respectful of birds as you are.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Mikey Did It said:


> Oh Lyn!!! thanks so much for sharing. I would LOVE to go there! What a wonderful experience. I'm 'with you' about being afraid to have macaws on me. Maybe when I was much younger and didn't know any better - but I've heard so many horror stories (in fairness; mostly about the large cockatoos). Owners having serious facial injuries from a large hookbill just having a bad moment and lashing out. These birds must be 'tried and true' for such public exposure every day. Was there a handler nearby? Just curious about how not only the public, but the birds, are protected from well-intentioned visitors that may not be as respectful of birds as you are.


Yes there was a Staff Member in there with me he gave me broken up bis cute to give them you don't just go in there when you like they are in a huge cage and you pay $10 to go in there it is for the up grade of there cages plus you are not in there for very long.


----------



## SkyBluesMommy

All of the birds are gorgeous :loveeyes:
Thanks for sharing wonderful pictures of your trip.


----------



## AnikensGirl

Awesome! Thx for sharing! Looked like a blast!


----------



## kcladyz

I am so jealous. I would love to have a macaw on me


----------



## NanaLucy129

*Wow, Lyn, you really are brave. From budgie size to Macaw size, what a difference. Imagine what it would be like to hold a Bald Eagle. Beautiful pics, thanks for sharing them with us.*


----------



## LynandIndigo

NanaLucy129 said:


> *Wow, Lyn, you really are brave. From budgie size to Macaw size, what a difference. Imagine what it would be like to hold a Bald Eagle. Beautiful pics, thanks for sharing them with us.*


Thank you Nancy. I was a little scared at first as i didn't no i was going to get two of them on me at the one time.It was great to have the Macaw's on me.. I don't no how i would go with a Bald Eagle i think ill stick with my budgie Indigo.


----------



## Bushy

Lyn!

I was so excited to see this thread, and sorry I'm so late to see it!

I'm so glad you, your mother and her friends had a lovely day out at the bird park,

Birds are probably my favourite group of animals, and I hope to work with them in the future.

Maybe I'll check this place out when I come over to Australia.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Bushy said:


> Lyn!
> 
> I was so excited to see this thread, and sorry I'm so late to see it!
> 
> I'm so glad you, your mother and her friends had a lovely day out at the bird park,
> 
> Birds are probably my favourite group of animals, and I hope to work with them in the future.
> 
> Maybe I'll check this place out when I come over to Australia.


Glad you liked my trip to the bird park. This is just out from Bundaberg you will love it.


----------



## budgiebabie

Wow what an awesome experience!!! Best birthday gift ever!


----------



## LynandIndigo

budgiebabie said:


> Wow what an awesome experience!!! Best birthday gift ever!


Thank you April. Yes it was an awesome day and best gift. Glad you liked the photos thanks for commenting.


----------



## gromit99squi

Quakers, Macaws, Conures, Pheasants, Bleeding Heart Pigeons, Doves, Guinea Fowl, Muscovy Ducks, Eclectus Parrots!

I WANNA GO THERE!!!!

Why is everything good in Queensland 

Glad you had a good time though


----------



## LynandIndigo

gromit99squi said:


> Quakers, Macaws, Conures, Pheasants, Bleeding Heart Pigeons, Doves, Guinea Fowl, Muscovy Ducks, Eclectus Parrots!
> 
> I WANNA GO THERE!!!!
> 
> Why is everything good in Queensland
> 
> Glad you had a good time though


I don't no how to answer your question but don't you have places in South Australia that has a bird place.. I have been to the adelaide zoo and they have some pretty cool birds and animals there..At this place the birds fly free and they come and sit on you it is half of an hour from where i live.. If you ever come to Queensland we can show you. I was planning on coming to South Australia this year but my friend is busy so i am putting it off till the end of April May next year to go to South Australia i love your town it is beautiful have been there twice now...


----------

